# To everyone in the memory section



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I don't honestly visit this section all too often, however It's not that my thoughts aren't with all of you, and your pets and family









I am sorry for all the loss that all of you have experienced.

Again, my thoughts are with all of you.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I too have a very hard time visiting this section. It took me 5 weeks to even bring myself to post in here when I lost Phoenix. But you are all in my thoughts.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

it's usually instant tears for me.
some days just glancing at the title of the thread will affect me.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

i couldnt bare to come here either. then, in august, i lost my eldest dog. something drew me here to post about it, and the kindness of strangers really helped me through it. my heart is with everyone who has lost a loved one here.


----------



## bmass01 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: elsieit's usually instant tears for me.
> some days just glancing at the title of the thread will affect me.


Same here.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm feeling the same today. I'm not sure what made me stop in here today but after seeing 3 of the dogs I've followed and felt like they were partly my dogs listed in this section, I just can't read anymore. I know it's been harder on you than it is for me to read about and I am so sorry.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I am the same way- here I am actually posting in here for one of the first times, or at least the first time in a long time. It just tugs on my heart strings and the tears start flowing. its amazing how much these dogs fill up our lives with such wonderfulness. It makes you grateful for what you do have and the time you've had.


----------

